# Ultralite crankbaits



## whittler (Feb 10, 2008)

Just finished a batch of UL/mini crankbaits. 

Foiled 1 1/2" shallow mini.









1 1/2" deep diver, at least for an ultralite, about 6'.









1 1/2" Foiled wake bait.


----------



## fugarwi7 (Sep 20, 2006)

Man, I don't know how you can make them so small and get all of the fine detail on them...very sharp...If I tried those I would be further ahead cutting my thumbs off and spraying them...the end result would be the same if I tried to cut and shape something so tiny!!!


----------



## hazmail (Oct 26, 2007)

Whittler - I know sometimes how hard it is, at twice that size . Impeccable work as always, I look forward to your next offerings, there is always something different. Great work .pete


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

If I was to make my own cranks thats what I would make. I fish alot of small cranks, especially when the new hatch of shad come out, and its really hard to find the right colors. Great work and I hope ya slay on em.

Jake


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

Those are all nice. I like the smoky look on the stripes of the second one.


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

Whittler, How the heck do you work on something that small? I would not have any fingers left! The crappies would not be able to keep off those buggers! Very nice work!


----------

